# Looking for either Mexican or foreigner for friends in Morelos State.



## daniv (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello there.
My name is Dani and I am a gay man turning 40 at the end of November where I and my spouse Bert are Canadian Citizens living in Yautepec, Morelos in Mexico and are looking to make new friends who are either male or female or even both for friendship either gay, bisexual, or even heterosexual.
My spouse Bert and I are very nice people looking to make new friends with other nice people where we like to do alot of other things that are fun and not really crazy with other friends we know here.
If you're interested, please contact me here, and I will definitely get back to you with a way of contact.


"Hugs from";

Dani and Bert.


----------



## Steve Hazzard (Sep 22, 2007)

daniv said:


> Hello there.
> My name is Dani and I am a gay man turning 40 at the end of November where I and my spouse Bert are Canadian Citizens living in Yautepec, Morelos in Mexico and are looking to make new friends who are either male or female or even both for friendship either gay, bisexual, or even heterosexual.
> My spouse Bert and I are very nice people looking to make new friends with other nice people where we like to do alot of other things that are fun and not really crazy with other friends we know here.
> If you're interested, please contact me here, and I will definitely get back to you with a way of contact.
> ...


Hi Dani and welcome to the forum! I'm gratified to read that you're comfortable with all the sexual orientations! Check the forum thread subjects and you'll find some gay and lesbian persons that have posted on this forum. I believe that the one person's name is Larry Dollinger (close!), but I don't recall his location. It's worth a few minutes of your time. Good luck!


----------



## daniv (Nov 15, 2007)

hi there steve it's dani here.
where are you located?
thanks for the really nice message, it's very nice to hear from you.
i was wondering if you'd like to get to know bert and i as friends?
i am having my birthday party at our house on december 1st where we live in yautepec in morelos state and was wondering if you'd like to come and even bring a significant other?
please get back to me here and also let me know if you'd like to have my e-mail address and also if you'd also like to chat with me on windows live messenger service?


hugs from;

dani.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

daniv said:


> hi there steve it's dani here.
> where are you located?
> thanks for the really nice message, it's very nice to hear from you.
> i was wondering if you'd like to get to know bert and i as friends?
> ...


Might be a bit far to come Dani ...... Steves in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania USA, as you can see from his profile.

Good luck with your quest though


----------



## Steve Hazzard (Sep 22, 2007)

daniv said:


> hi there steve it's dani here.
> where are you located?
> thanks for the really nice message, it's very nice to hear from you.
> i was wondering if you'd like to get to know bert and i as friends?
> ...


Hi Dani! Thanks for the invitation! Unfortunately, as you can see by my profile, I'm about 2800 miles away! Thanks to the forum moderator for noting that little detail! I plan to move to Mexico during 2010 to Cuidad de Cuernavaca, which is about 75km south of the D.F. Lo siento, pero I do not chat online! I'm a heterosexual hombre, pero my email address is in the clear. Feliz Cumpleanos y mas muchos para divertirse en los anos proximos!


----------



## Farmer Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

*What's it like?*

Hey Dani & Bert...

Are you still there? (your post was in 2007) If so, what is it like? My wife & I (we are legally married, from Vancouver, BC) are thinking about retiring in Mexico and our friend (gay man) from Mexico City recommends the Morelos State (We were originally thinking Taxco, because of the nice year round weather.) We are just wondering what it is like where you are and do you enjoy living there?

Many thanks, Farmer Jo


----------

